# asi que era cierto lo que decian...



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

que cuando menos esperas lesionarte es cuando te pasa.
El jueves pasado vinieron unos amigos a mi casa a conbeber y pendejeando con la bici me dicen "haz un caballito!". Hize uno mediocre asi que trate otra vez. Se me paso y la bici se fue asi que baje el pie para no caerme de nalgas. Me desgarre los ligamentos del tobillo derecho :madman: 3 semanas a 1 mes enyesado :madman: No es tanto, pero me paso el primer dia de vacaciones y si rompe bolas..
5 años de andar en bici, muchos madrazos pero nunca me habia lastimado como para estar incapacitado. nunca pense que rodar en mi jardin fuera mas extremo que los daunhills


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

1 mes fuera del ruedo debe ser duro!!
aguante amigo aguante!
.
.
.
.
.
por eso dicen que borracho no es gente! :lol: ... just kidding.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

jajajajajaj!!!!! si toma no maneje.


Que te mejores pronto y haz un poco de rehab antes de rodar nuevamente, no te vayas a lastimar en serio con esos saltos a plano que te encantan por andar sentido.

.... podrias aprovechar este mes para hacer un pumptrack en tu patio .....


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

estuvo patetico, tampoco estaba tan ebrio como para usarlo de excusa.
despues de que me quiten el yeso, como cuando sera bueno esperarme antes de rodar? otras 2 semanas? carajo, y justo cuando ya empezo a llover..


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

De cuanto tiempo tengas que tomar... no se, preguntale a tu Doc, pero hablale neta de que es lo que tienes planeado hacer. Por lo general huesos, musculos y ligamentos tardan 8 semanas en alguien de tu edad, pero depende que tan grave fue.

El tema de los ligamentos y la inmovilidad/yeso, es que los ligamentos quedarán un poco duros, y por el yeso los musculos un poco debilitados (lease no tan buen soporte al tobillo). Estas dos cosas no son buena combinación para meterlos de lleno a esfuerzo extremo sin haber rehabilitado. En el mejor de los casos, puedes ocupar una BUENA tobillera para dar soporte mientras los musculos se fortalecen nuevamente, *pero el ligamento lo tiene que rehabilitar* a wilbur para que recupere su movilidad bien. No es que tengas que ir al hospital y todo eso, a lo mejor solo que hay que hacer ejercicios y estimramientos por un par de semanas. Lo mejor es preguntarle a tu doctor que es lo apropiado.

Es sencilllo y rapido estaras de vuelta, pero si no lo tratas adecuadamente puede no resultar tan trivial; el tobillo es delicado. En tu caso, y ya para el nivel que estas rodando y lo que estas haciendo, es mejor estar al 100, uno de esos "case'os" que te he visto hacer, o un error en un salto con un tobillo sentido no es algo que quieras experimentar.


----------



## coacalcobiker (Feb 26, 2010)

Que tal, pues yo en 2008 en plena epoca de lluvias me di un un buen resbalon y me lesione igual que tu, lo mismo que te han recomendado, inmovilidad, pero en serio, porque yo la verdad no me cuide mucho y me avente 1 año completito para estar al 100%, asi que cuidate, ten mucha paciencia y sigue todo lo que te diga tu medico, por cierto yo tambien cuando menos lo esperaba me sucedio y en una zona que tenia demasiado controlada, creo que nos pasan esas cosas por lo mismo que nos sentimos con demasiada confianza en hacer algo tan facil y en un descuido zas, el uso de una tobillera me parece bueno, yo de hecho aun la sigo usando aunque ya estoy bien pero siento que sirve de soporte en caso de otro mal paso, pues suerte, paciencia y que te mejores muy pronto, saludos.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

ritopc said:


> Es sencilllo y rapido estaras de vuelta, pero si no lo tratas adecuadamente puede no resultar tan trivial; el tobillo es delicado. En tu caso, y ya para el nivel que estas rodando y lo que estas haciendo, es mejor estar al 100, uno de esos "case'os" que te he visto hacer, o un error en un salto con un tobillo sentido no es algo que quieras experimentar.


 chale no pues ya estuvo que no voy a rodar la mayor parte de las vacaciones 

casear saltos es cosa de hombres

para acabar de deprimirme estoy viendo la pelicula de Follow Me (es de los mismos de The Collective)


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

una mas para deprimirte, el tabaco y el alcohol pueden retardar la recuperacion en un 30%, asi es que es mejor pasartela sin ellos en este tiempo para curarte mas rapido.
Existe tambien una "sustancia" llamada cissus cuadrangularis que puede acelerar en un 30% la recuperacion de huesos y ligamentos. si la puedes conseguir en comprimidos ya estas hecho. pero como doje antes, ni fumar ni tomar.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

jajaaajajaaaajajajaaaajaa!!


Por pedote!!! :thumbsup:

Pues como te dijeron... paciencia y mucha voluntad... en efecto, los tendones y en general cualquier articulacion son muy delicados y pues el verdadero suplicio empieza con la recuperacion.

Animo!! Ya volveras a casear saltos antes que te des cuenta. Mientras, a ver la tele y pensar en upgrades.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Bah, empieza a pensar en hacer muleta extrema....

Mucha suerte y paciencia, y acuérdate que es muy importante la recuperación, aunque es la parte, como dice el buen Warp, de mucha friega..


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Warp said:


> jajaaajajaaaajajajaaaajaa!!
> 
> Por pedote!!! :thumbsup:


no entiendo, ¿era necesaria la burla?:nono:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Psycho Marco said:


> no entiendo, ¿era necesaria la burla?:nono:


No manches que ahora te vas a ofender por eso??????


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Uy que mala onda!, ni modo y así pasa, te lo dice alguien que después de bajar hecho la madre las bajadas técnicas del Pico de Orizaba, a 5 minutos de los coches se dió un madrazo que lo está dejando 6 meses fuera del deporte. Y donde me caí estaba ya sencillito (si bajas a buena velocidad).

Anímate pero sí pon mucho cuidado en tu recuperación. 

saludos

Marco


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Psycho Marco said:


> Uy que mala onda!, ni modo y así pasa, te lo dice alguien que después de bajar hecho la madre las bajadas técnicas del Pico de Orizaba, a 5 minutos de los coches se dió un madrazo que lo está dejando 6 meses fuera del deporte. Y donde me caí estaba ya sencillito (si bajas a buena velocidad).
> 
> Anímate pero sí pon mucho cuidado en tu recuperación.
> 
> ...


Y de haber estado ahí, tambien me hubiera reido, o al menos hecho una bromilla   

..no es personal, es naturaleza humana. jaja


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Hijo...que madre, 545!

Que te mejores...cuidate bien esa lesion... como otros te han dicho tomale cuidado y recuperala bien... es una inversion ....


----------



## Perromtb (Jan 25, 2007)

Te lo mereces por no rendirle tributo semanal a los ejidatarios y su mesías Julito.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Psycho Marco said:


> no entiendo, ¿era necesaria la burla?:nono:


En este caso... si. 

Al 545 lo conozco dese hace varios años ya y siempre nos hemos llevado bien.

Y pues mira que el chamaco ha fallado varios brincos grandes y pues nunca le habia pasado nada.

En fin... cosas de cuates y el sabe que no le deseo nada malo.

545... Eso de llevar la rueda delantera hacia arriba no se te da. Me acuerdo que en una rodada en el Desierto, tambien hiciste un dropcito, te quedo la rueda delantera "un poco alta" y te fuiste de nachas.

El Tiger y yo que estabamos viendo, nos quedamos atonitos. Si nos hubieramos puesto el o yo el mismo madrazo, no nos hubieramos levantado en tres dias de ahi. 

Por cierto... si todavia tienes la Zoke MX, echame un grito, no?


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

update: ya me quitaron el yeso oh si :thumbsup:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> update: ya me quitaron el yeso oh si :thumbsup:


Y como lo sientes? muy débil aun? tienes q hacer terapia o algo así?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> update: ya me quitaron el yeso oh si :thumbsup:


Pues ya unos brincos al monte, que no???


----------



## mtbaiker (Feb 15, 2010)

jajaja chinga por eso me la paso metido aqui... yo tuve fractura de tibia y perone... ya voy de salidam pero aaah que chingaaa... llevo dos meses si poder caminar bien porque me hicieron cirugia y me colocaron un clavo intramedular con 4 tornillos  ya estoy rodando de nuevo pero le pego mas a la ruta por recomendaciones del Dr., extrano el mtb, la ruta es aburridisima pero de eso a nada? jajajja ni modo, me fracture despues de que empezara el serial de aqui del pueblo con un segundo lugar... y lo peor del caso es que me fracture por payaso en una motocross... 

Saludos!


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

mtbaiker said:


> jajaja chinga por eso me la paso metido aqui... yo tuve fractura de tibia y perone... ya voy de salidam pero aaah que chingaaa... llevo dos meses si poder caminar bien porque me hicieron cirugia y me colocaron un clavo intramedular con 4 tornillos  ya estoy rodando de nuevo pero le pego mas a la ruta por recomendaciones del Dr., extrano el mtb, la ruta es aburridisima pero de eso a nada? jajajja ni modo, me fracture despues de que empezara el serial de aqui del pueblo con un segundo lugar... y lo peor del caso es que me fracture por payaso en una motocross...
> 
> Saludos!


uta no si esta mucho mas pesado..
una anecdota relacionada cagadona: ayer le estaba contando a un amigo "wey no viste en scarred el video del wey que se rompe los dos femures??" 
y me responde "como que los dos? este y este?" y señala su pierna y su brazo izquierdo... 

estaba pensando en ir este domingo a rodar tranquilo, a la virgen y de regreso. sera buena idea?


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> estaba pensando en ir este domingo a rodar tranquilo, a la virgen y de regreso. sera buena idea?


jajaja... si tienes que preguntar, es posible que no sea buena idea.

Ya en serio, el unico que puede saberlo eres tú. Que te ha dicho el doc? como lo sientes?.. todas ellas preguntas retóricas.


----------

